# reptile pet shop on gold coast



## melly88 (Nov 21, 2009)

hi im just wondering if there are any more good reptile pet stores on the gold coast.
ive know of a few like

pet crazy - robina

pet barn - nerang

pet barn oxenford

pet centre - burleigh heads

brontosaurus pet store - biggera waters


is there any other ones that stock reptiles &/or supplies???


----------



## NAYS1 (Nov 21, 2009)

theirs also one in bundall, in same street as transport dept, on other side of road, just up a bit, I know they have supplies, not sure on how many reptiles they sell their though, they only had turtles when i was there last


----------



## venskeeper (Nov 21, 2009)

there is a big one on brisbane road which is quite good farmers city i think it is called


----------



## melly88 (Nov 21, 2009)

ok cool thanx 4 that info


----------



## bundysnake (Nov 21, 2009)

Drive to Manly West - Everything Reptile they have everything you could need.


----------



## aussiereptilekid (Nov 16, 2010)

uhh theres a pet store which have reptiles at home world in helensvale but it used to be pet hypermarket now it's something else but its in homeworld


----------



## aussiereptilekid (Nov 16, 2010)

turn the famers and city around it's city farmers its alright there no reptiles but reptile supplies but when i went there i got cricket and it said minimum of 25 and i only got 6 but other then that its good on there 1 year bday they had a snake show and croc show but i couldnt go cause AFL


----------



## glassless_mind (Nov 16, 2010)

There's two pet stores in south tweed, just below the gold coast.
1. Petcare superstore - sells reptile supplies and tanks. Supplies = good prices, tanks = expensive
2. Perfect pets - just around the corner from Petcare superstore. their supplies are expensive but their tanks are reasonably priced.
Obviously they're both in nsw, so they can't sell reptiles, but they sell other things 
Jess


----------



## MC-Boks (Nov 16, 2010)

NAYS1 said:


> theirs also one in bundall, in same street as transport dept, on other side of road, just up a bit,



There is a second one in Bundall, just across the road from the other one.


----------



## woody101 (Nov 16, 2010)

Pet's crazy at robina is the one i go to for all my stuff the owner will give you great deals if your a frequent customer


----------



## zuesowns (Nov 16, 2010)

Pet stores in bundall only sell supply - no live stock. 

What are you looking for melly88?


----------

